# Krieg roundcube nicht zum laufen



## stefanw (27. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade einen neuen Server aufgesetzt und will roundcube als Webmailer haben. Wenn ich meinserver.tld/roundcube aufrufe bekomme ich einen HTTP 500 Fehler. Im error.log steht dieses:

proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /webmail/. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule.

Meine config dafür sieht so aus:

Alias /roundcube /var/www/roundcube

RedirectMatch permanent /webmail /webmail/

ProxyPreserveHost On

<Location /webmail/>
ProxyPass http://name.tld/roundcube/
ProxyPassReverse http://name.tld/roundcube/

SetEnv force-proxy-request-1.0 1
SetEnv proxy-nokeepalive 1
Order deny,allow
Allow from all
</Location>



<Directory /var/www/roundcube>
        AllowOverride all
        Options FollowSymLinks
        DirectoryIndex index.php

        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
            SetHandler None
        </FilesMatch>

        <IfModule mod_php5.c>
            AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
            php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
            php_flag track_vars On
            php_flag register_globals Off
            php_value include_path .
        </IfModule>

    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

Die habe ich mir von einem anderen funktionierenden Server kopiert. Das Proxy modul ist auch geladen. So sieht /mods-aviable/ aus:

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2011-01-27 10:43 proxy.conf -> ../mods-available/proxy.conf
0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2011-01-27 10:43 proxy.load -> ../mods-available/proxy.load

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich?

Danke

Stefan


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2011)

Apache hat 2 proxy module die beide für einen reverse proxy nötig sind, schau mal ob beide aktiv sind:

a2enmod proxy
a2enmod proxy_http


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2011)

Siehe auch hier:

http://howtoforge.com/apache_reverse_proxy_ispconfig


----------



## stefanw (27. Jan. 2011)

Danke, da hat der zweite gefehlt

Stefan


----------

